# Installing bedknife to greensmower.



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok guys/gals, what torque should I use when tightning the screws when installing my bedknife on my Jacobsen. And am I supposed to use loctite?!! I can't find anything on the manual that says it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't know the specifics for Jacobsen's but most call for anti-seize.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

http://products.jacobsen.com/img/manuals/4269792.pdf?m=1354826441

Page 1-37


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks jnick, I think I read somewhere a torque of 90-120inch lbs. but can't find where I got those specs.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

J_nick said:


> http://products.jacobsen.com/img/manuals/4269792.pdf?m=1354826441
> 
> Page 1-37


That's where I saw it, I just need antiseize and 90-120lbs in. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

No problem I'm glad to help. 90-120 inch pounds doesn't sound like much (9.5-10 ft pounds) but you have 13 bolts spread over 22 inches. That's one hell of a clamping force.


----------

